# FreeBSD 10 Link aggregation problem



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 5, 2013)

I recently updated to FreeBSD 10-BETA4. Here is my problem. Link aggregation is not working any more. Using only one of my two network cards I can connect to Internet. Using both I cannot. Now I am writing from a Mac. So it is impossible to post exactly my /etc/rc.conf. But if anyone knows why it is not working, I would appreciate if could tell me what to do.

P.S. I have checked /etc/resolv.conf, /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf, I rebuilt the world and kernel, and I have no firewall. Everything seems to be right. Besides, everything was working on FreeBSD 9.2 excellently and crashed when I updated to FreeBSD 10 just like that.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 5, 2013)

It may not apply to your case, but I upgraded FreeBSD 10.0-BETA3 to BETA4 yesterday and my lagg still works. It consists of a wireless (ath) and a wired (vr) combo. The lagg interface was created before upgrading from 9.2 to 10. If it can be of some help I can post the configuration files.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 5, 2013)

So is mine but after upgrading to FreeBSD 10 it just stopped. Post me your configurations please to be sure that my configuration files too are all good. Mine consists of two embedded on my motherboard (Asus P5K3 Deluxe). The first is Realtek (re0) and the other one is Marvel (msk0).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 5, 2013)

I am one step before I drop my computer from the window. x(   I checked everything a gazillion times. msk0 is up and active. re0 is up and active. lagg0 is up and active.

/etc/resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="Unix"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
ifconfig_msk0="up"
ifconfig_re0="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport msk0 laggport re0 192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

/etc/hosts.allow:

```
ALL :ALL :allow
```

/etc/hosts:

```
192.168.1.1 router
```

Maybe I don't know a lot about FreeBSD but this is right. And yes. The host is down! I checked the cables, checked everything. It just doesn't want to see the router. I want to smash my keyboard!  x(


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 6, 2013)

Here they are, but please note that I only modified /etc/rc.conf and /etc/hosts and that lagg setup comes directly from the handbook:
/etc/resolv.conf:

```
# Generated by resolvconf
nameserver 86.64.145.145
nameserver 84.103.237.148
```
/etc/rc.conf:

```
…
hostname="Marianne.Juan.home"
background_dhclient="YES"

ifconfig_vr0="up"
ifconfig_ath0="ether 00:13:d3:b9:17:67"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA -bgscan"
#ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto failover laggport vr0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
…
```
/etc/hosts.allow:

```
ALL : ALL : allow
```
/etc/hosts:

```
::1			localhost Marianne.Juan.home
127.0.0.1	localhost Marianne.Juan.home
```
Hope it helps somehow!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 6, 2013)

According the documentation http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-aggregation.html my setup is right. In /etc/resolv.conf I also specified the DNS given by my ISP. I found it in my router's options. But it still doesn't work. Why are all the bad things happening on my computer?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 6, 2013)

OK. I found something. On lacp the network crashes. On failover it works. Why does it crash? It was always working on lacp.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry, I cannot help you… 


> Why are all the bad things happening on my computer?


Maybe because mine works without me even understanding how?  I have tried looking at changes in http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/ but do not know where to search.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok. Now I am trying to set the entire system and ports up again. I will be back for this when all the others will be ready and running well. At least for now I have link aggregation and network too  :beer


----------



## Ben (Jan 22, 2014)

You solved it? I am facing a similar issue after upgrading.

I have two igb devices which were combined using LACP mode in FreeBSD 9.2. I just upgraded and now am offline.

When I re-create the lagg0 device:


```
can't re-use a leaf (lacp_strict_mode)!
can't re-use a leaf (rx_test)!
can't re-use a leaf (tx_test)!
```


----------



## adrian@ (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

I'm the lacp / lagg hacker. 

What's the output if 'ifconfig -a' with the lagg not working?


-a


----------



## Ben (Jan 24, 2014)

I sent you a screenshot via PM.

The PR can be found here: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/185967


----------



## Ben (Feb 3, 2014)

Problem solved. There will be a patch in 10.1, for me setting the switch to ACTIVE lacp fixed it.


----------



## KernelPanic (Feb 4, 2014)

At least one side of an LACP bundle has to be active. If both sides are passive then no link negotiations will occur. As a result I've always had a "best practice" of setting LACP ports on routers as active.

It seems that with FreeBSD 10 they changed the default behavior from active to passive?


----------



## maziar (Aug 26, 2015)

I have same problem this is my rc.conf config :







And this is the error :


----------



## Bazz (Feb 29, 2016)

i fix it. need configure switch with mode lacp, then it up!


----------



## da1 (Feb 29, 2016)

If you are still seeing this issue, please file a bug report.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry. Now I saw the post. Maybe is too late. But I will do a reboot and I will post the results!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok. I sent Bug Report. I get `ifconfig_create: Bad value`

lagg0 get active but msk0 and re0 are down.


----------

